# LMAO



## KmH (Jan 23, 2015)

I love stories like this - 
2 nabbed in iPad theft when selfies appear on owner's iCloud


----------



## snerd (Jan 23, 2015)

Idiots! And................. LOL!!!!


----------



## waday (Jan 23, 2015)

These stories never get old.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 23, 2015)

snerd said:


> Idiots! And................. LOL!!!!



yeah, but does the owner of the ipad get to claim copyrights on the photo?


----------



## snerd (Jan 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots! And................. LOL!!!!
> ...


Probably not. Neither do the thieves............ animals can't claim copyright.


----------



## KenC (Jan 23, 2015)

A while back I read that many cell phone thieves were caught because the first thing they did was to call home.


----------

